
Apple Accounted for 40% of Silicon Valley’s Profits in 2015 - simonebrunozzi
http://www.iblogapple.com/2016/04/24/apple-accounted-40-percent-silicon-valley-profits-in-2015-ranks-first-sv150-list/
======
bunkydoo
Not sure about the source, but I would believe it. I wonder what the statistic
is for all startup companies combined

~~~
jeffwass
Since they looked at the top 150 _public_ companies, the revenues are most
likely sourced by company's' annual or quarterly filings.

